# "A media driver your computer needs is missing" error



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello!!! My name is Stefan and I am (usually) really good with IT. Though, this time I failed sadly. I had a Windows 10 laptop (now with Manjaro Linux) and before I did the Linux install I attempted to do a dual-boot, but I accidentally installed the bootloader in wrong location. Anyhow, I wasn't successful and somehow ended up with a drive with ONLY Manjaro and no Windows 10. I honestly at this point only care about returning to Windows 10 if possible. Thanks for the help in advance.
Best regards,
Stef

TECHNICAL SPECS:

Intel Core i5-1135G7
8GB LPDDR4X-4266MHz
256GB WDC SN530 PCIe NVMe SSD
Intel Iris Xe Graphics
1920x1080 FHD display 13.3"
Manjaro (wishing to have Windows 10)

I have attempted various solutions, including downloading the Windows 10 ISO from Microsoft and flashing using dd, etcher, UNetBootin, Ventoy. Trying the dell.com official Windows 10 recovery ISO, again flashing with all the possible platforms. Keep in mind this the error is happening on install usb.

NOTE: NO I DO NOT HAVE AN ACCESSIBLE WINDOWS 10 LAPTOP TO USE RUFUS NOR DO I HAVE A DIFFERENT SSD TO USE. Thx!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may have to make a fresh install of Windows 10 into your laptop. If your Linux is working well on the laptop I would suggest if you have a spare HDD or SSD you can remove the Linux HDD and replace it with the new one and make a fresh install of Windows 10 in it and just swap the HDD when you want to use Linux or W10. If its impossible to remove the HDD then just make a fresh install of W10 into it. Make sure you select "custom install" and delete all partitions in the HDD and follow on screen instructions.


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

texasbullet said:


> You may have to make a fresh install of Windows 10 into your laptop. If your Linux is working well on the laptop I would suggest if you have a spare HDD or SSD you can remove the Linux HDD and replace it with the new one and make a fresh install of Windows 10 in it and just swap the HDD when you want to use Linux or W10. If its impossible to remove the HDD then just make a fresh install of W10 into it. Make sure you select "custom install" and delete all partitions in the HDD and follow on screen instructions.


Yesss!!! That's the ideal solution, but as I explained in the post, I tried just that, but no cigar. Just want to point something out, I am aware of the USB3 port to USB2 port solution, and I triedc that but the ports in my laptop are ALL USB3 and 1 USB4/TB4. I tried everything. I could go out and buy a USB2 hub and plug it in. But I don't want to risk spending money for nothing.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure what the flavor of USB ports has to do with anything ...

Typically the Windows boot media would be ideally made using a Windows system. It would seem there may be ways to do it via Linux. Here's one I found. (Disclaimer: I've not tried it, can't speak to the efficacy of it, use at your own risk.)
https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-10-usb-media-linux.html


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If your computer has a DVD disc drive then you can make an DVD and use it to install W10.


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> Not sure what the flavor of USB ports has to do with anything ...
> 
> Typically the Windows boot media would be ideally made using a Windows system. It would seem there may be ways to do it via Linux. Here's one I found. (Disclaimer: I've not tried it, can't speak to the efficacy of it, use at your own risk.)
> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-10-usb-media-linux.html


Thx. Will try. Oh, and I forgot to mention that I did try on my grandpa's laptop once, but I failed. Anyhow, I don't have access to his laptop anymore.


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

texasbullet said:


> If your computer has a DVD disc drive then you can make an DVD and use it to install W10.


No DVD : (


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

texasbullet said:


> If your computer has a DVD disc drive then you can make an DVD and use it to install W10.


Ramon, the Microsoft Creation Tool is meant to be run under Windows. Rusty's only got a Linux system and no access to a Windows system.


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> Ramon, the Microsoft Creation Tool is meant to be run under Windows. Rusty's only got a Linux system and no access to a Windows system.


I'd like to list my goals right here to clarify any doubts:

- To have Windows 10 Installed in my laptop.
- To have ALL drivers installed properly. 
- To have the Windows 10 install media working.

I am really pissed because I have downloaded all the possible drivers from dell, intel. I still can't get past this. Oh and again, I don't have any USB2.0 ports available. sry


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see where the lack of USB 2.0 ports would affect anything. Have you tried that process in the link I provided?


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> I don't see where the lack of USB 2.0 ports would affect anything. Have you tried that process in the link I provided?


yes, I did. I mentioned that becuase there has been some rumors going around for a while (IDK if they've gotten fixed) that the Windows 10 ISO doesn't support USB 3/SuperSpeed. Therefore, some say to change port in the middle of the error message and then try again. Like to hit cancel, remove usb change to usb 2.0 port and then try again.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd never heard that and have always used USB 3 to install Win10. Unless it has something to do with Linux, I don't think it is an issue..


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> I'd never heard that and have always used USB 3 to install Win10. Unless it has something to do with Linux, I don't think it is an issue..


No. Nothing to do with Linux. But... what I don't understand is WHY in the world this error is happening, if my laptop isn't legacy, I even tried downloading the recovery ISO from Dell.com (didn't even know it existed) and not even that worked. I tried the microsoft.com ISO and you can guess, nothing!


----------



## RustyBl0ck (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh, and I found this pic from another thread in this forum, it is the SAME error message as mine:


----------

